# Hull Scratches and Oyster Rash Repair?



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

The scratches are part of the game. My thoughts are put some gelcoat, epoxy, etc. over anywhere There is exposed glass to seal it. Then sand it a bit if you want to fair.
The other shallower scratches you can ignore if you want to. I would do this work myself.

bottom of my boat looks like the surface of the moon at times.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I picked up a few nicks and cuts the last time I was up around the Waccassassa River area...so I know the feeling.

I'm not sure I would pay for an expensive repair unless you never intend to fish around oysters again or unless you need to do it to sell the boat. The odds of picking up new scars will always be high...

At some point I'll get some color matched gel coat and beg a friend to help me DIY some clean up.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

If you can find a color matched gelcoat or gelcoat repair kit then use that on the areas where raw glass is exposed. Everything else it just cosmetic at this point.

Google Spectrum Patch Paste. I have used it in the past. Comes with the gelcoat and catalyst. Just mix, add thick to repair, sand down, compound and wax.

Heres the repair instructions.

https://spectrumcolor-com.3dcartsto...tructions Part 6 - Patch Paste Repair Kit.pdf


----------



## FloatOn (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm working on some repairs myself using Marine Tex... Not skeered one bit... even if it is only temporary... The entire process took me a collective half hour to prep, coat, and sand down... Purchased the 14oz kit from Amazon rather than a big box store and saved about 50%

I'm sure, that at some point, way later down the road, I may want to have the bottom redone... But for now... SEND IT!


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

That’s it. Minor details. Keep on fishing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should see the bottom of my Maverick...I say it breaks surface tension and adds to top end speed like dimples on a golf ball. Hit a few more!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Polyester Gelcoat is not waterproof. But it would help prevent water from getting into the glass. If your boat is made with vinyl ester resin it may fair a little better. Epoxy even better. I would probably fix anywhere glass shows. Maybe do a complete resto down the road or before selling. If your boat stays on a trailer that helps it dry out. Either way I don’t think it’s an emergency. But I’m just a keyboard boat builder with enough knowledge to do small projects.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Minor repairs are fairly easy to do yourself. Factory-matched gel coat has gotten very expensive. Ship's stores/West Marine, etc. sell universal kits with tints to get a pretty close match. Just takes time, money and a little finesse to get it shiny and new again. Or you can use Marine-Tex to fill in the deepest gouges, sand it smooth and keep on fishing.


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

Having recently built a flats boat I’d seal it up with Quick Fair. Systems 4 product that is very much “Bondo”. Epoxy based product that is very user friendly.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m a big fan of epoxy with graphite powder on the hull bottom when scratches are going to be the norm. Here’s why... it’s stupid easy to touch up and match and the 5minute stuff can be used for touch up if you have a little extra graphite powder. Will be doing my Shipoke and X2.0 to the chine edge this way.


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

Whole bottom of my boat is graphite coated. 3-4 coats of primer and then 5-6 very very thin rolled on epoxy with graphite. The boat is still virgin. Taking Monday to get motor installed. Few other details and hope to slash 3rd week of July. End of all this is heck yes graphite/epoxy. Rest of the boat will fail first


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

JC. What boat yo got? Mine is Bateau XF 20. Just getting finished with rigging


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Dr. Pete said:


> JC. What boat yo got? Mine is Bateau XF 20. Just getting finished with rigging


Would that motor happen to be a cherry 90 yamaha by chance?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Dr. Pete said:


> JC. What boat yo got? Mine is Bateau XF 20. Just getting finished with rigging


Is that XF20 a tunnel? Of so and built to design specs I will say she will run stupid skinny!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JC Designs said:


> Is that XF20 a tunnel? Of so and built to design specs I will say she will run stupid skinny!


I’m pretty sure Dr Pete is bringing me his boat Monday


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Pete said:


> Whole bottom of my boat is graphite coated. 3-4 coats of primer and then 5-6 very very thin rolled on epoxy with graphite. The boat is still virgin. Taking Monday to get motor installed. Few other details and hope to slash 3rd week of July. End of all this is heck yes graphite/epoxy. Rest of the boat will fail first


Nothing trumps oyster, good thing you can touch it up easily!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gel coat is purely cosmetic. The laminate is just as waterproof as the the gel coat. If your exposed laminate absorbs water, you have much worse issues than some scratches. I'd say keep fishing and if you scrape up the bottom some more, just plan on repairing every year, depending on how bad you scrape it up and how picky you are about your skiff. I used to take my Vantage in once a year to get all the little dings patched up but I also had a quart of factory matched gel coat. In your case, I'd get a gel coat repair kit with tints from a marine store and play around with figuring out the right amount of tint to add to get a good color match. Take notes and be organized about it. It has to dry first before you know if it is right match. Once you have the color figured out, give it a go when the weather sucks for fishing.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

If you have any intention of having it professionally repaired in the future, ask your fiberglass guy what to use as a temp repair in the meantime. You don't want to use something that's going to make his job more difficult (ie, expensive).


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Would that motor happen to be a cherry 90 yamaha by chance?


That’s what I know about the motor. Have not seen it. Going for transplant this week. Boat is built with lots of add on decks, console, sooe


----------

